

The Shape of Science - yusefhassan
http://scimagojr.com/shapeofscience/

======
ColinWright
The OP hasn't taken the time to tell us what this is about, and it's far from
clear. Here's some text from the linked page:

    
    
        The Shape of Science is an information visualization
        project whose aim is to reveal the structure of science.
    
        More details can be found in the paper Graphical interface
        of the SCImago Journal & Country Rank: an interactive
        approach to accessing bibliometric information.
    

The paper is here:
[http://www.elprofesionaldelainformacion.com/contenidos/2014/...](http://www.elprofesionaldelainformacion.com/contenidos/2014/mayo/07.pdf)

From that paper:

    
    
        Abstract
    
        A graphical interface designed to access the bibliometric
        indicators database of the SCImago Journal & Country Rank
        portal ... is described. The map was generated from the
        relational matrix based on the citation, co-citation, and
        bibliographic coupling formed by the nearly 20,000 publications
        (journals and conference proceedings) registered in Scopus.
        The map layout is based on a variant of a force-directed
        algorithm using Noack’s proposal of an edge-repulsion energy
        model. The interface allows the publications’ bibliometric
        indicators and the cluster structures that they form to be
        displayed based on their shared use by the authors of the
        documents. To facilitate navigation, the interface automatically
        positions the reference areas and subject categories which are
        viewable via zoom-and-pan. The interface may be found to
        constitute a useful tool for analyses of the Scopus publications’
        presence in different scientific domains, and of the global
        distribution of the publishing capacity of different countries
        and regions. It uses the method of overlaying maps to locate
        subsets of selected publications in the context of the global
        publication structure.

